# Fatty



## Blues1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Love playing with this smoker...


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks delicous


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks great !


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 14, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 14, 2020)

Heck ya!  Like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 14, 2020)

Beautiful piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## udaman (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks delicious!!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 14, 2020)

Nice. The more black olives the better!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 14, 2020)

Definitely a keeper.


----------



## D.W. (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeesss! Is that pep olive? My favorite pizza, I am definitely doing this. Looks fantastic!


----------

